# Marketability (based on education)



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I've made a change...................Who's more marketable?
Do degrees even matter?

Person A: ACF Certified Culinarian
AAS Culinary Arts (Community College)
BS Hotel Administration (UNLV)

Person B: ACF Certified Culinarian
AOS Culinary Arts (Culinary School)
BS Hotel Administration (UNLV)

Person C:
BS Culinary Arts Management (UNLV)
MBA International Hotel & Resort Management (Switzerland)

Person D: ACF Certified Culinarian
AAS Culinary Arts
AAS Food & Beverage Management


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Well I guess that would depend on what type of business you wished to run/own. All that schooling is great, but if you dont have any real life experience it's not going to get you as far as someone who has on-the-job training. 

Ciao....paisan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Forget about C. Do you realize it's three 2 yr. degrees? An utter waste of time. Marketability and wage depends not on how many degrees you have but the level of education. To answer your question though, person A is the most marketable. A's education is more diverse and if needed, A can branch into a different but related field. Person B is stuck. You don't NEED a culinary arts degree to manage a food and beverage operation, although it might help when your chef tells you that it takes 32 labor hours if you want to serve hollandaise in the restaurant. You can call her on that then. But to have two degrees where the focus is almost the same thing is not too useful. Kinda like an AA in nursing and medical degree.

Kuan


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Which of these majors are more appealing to you:

CAM (pdf)

or

HOA (pdf)

In undertaking the HOA degree I would have to get an AAS in Culinary Arts as well.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't see the advantage of one over hte other except for what you prefer. But I think you're on the right track. If you want to cover both bases, getting some kind of culinary degree is worth it. I would first finish an AAS in culinary arts. Consider it something you get along the way to a BS. There are a few reasons to do this:

1) Your 2 year degree will help with getting a job on your way to a 4 year.

2) You will have completed your lower division general education requirements so you can concentrate on your upper division.

3) If it's accredited by the ACF you can get your CC when you get your AA.

4) It's what you want to do.

There are things you have to watch for when you do this. Make absolutely SURE that the credits will transfer. ie., if you finish an AAS at blackjack community college you need to know for a fact that UNLV will accept all the credits no questions asked. You do NOT want to be sitting in biology 101 with 400 students at UNLV, let me assure you of that. You don't want to be doing bio 101 twice anyway. It's also better to do some of your lower division at a community college. The classes are smaller, you have NO TA's, and it's easier to talk to your professor should you feel the urge. The fees are generally lower at a 2 year college and the drop deadlines are at times more liberal.

There are a few things you miss out on if you do your first two years at a CC. Aside from a huge library, most of them are social. Talk with counselors from both colleges.

Kuan


----------

